# Info on "Prophesyings"



## Eoghan (Apr 6, 2008)

I was intrigued to learn of the puritan practice of holding "prophesyings" at which up to five ministers would expound a given text followed by discussion. These were apparently organised in a district as an early preaching workshop - designed to improve the standard of preaching. They were apparently stamped out by Queen Anne. (Worldy Saints - the Puritans as they really were, p96)

Can anyone shed more light on the practice?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f23/puritan-excercise-19095/

Credits to Andrew for pointing this thread out to me.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Exercises/Prophesyings at London Bible College*

While I was a student at London Bible College I attended a preaching workshop in which several students were given the same text to preach from. 

The visiting "lecturer" was Dick Lucas (St Helen's Bishopsgate, London). He lamented the fact that so many entirely different sermons could be based on the same text. I had to agree with him that if this was the future of the Evangelical Church it was indeed dire!

In principle the purpose was an "Exercise" or "Prophesying" as understood by the puritans. Each student _should_ have discovered  the same Biblical doctrines in the text. Differences should then only have arisen as to which doctrine was picked up on as the main theme.

I doubt that many of my contemporaries had studied the puritans and I very much doubt that any had a conception of expository preaching (Eric Alexander, St. Georges Tron, Glasgow). Most were charismatic and prophesying would have meant something totally different. 

Can anyone tell me if this practice continues at LBC or elsewhere.


----------

